

Chrome dropping h.264, from Adobe's perspective - CountSessine
http://blogs.adobe.com/jd/2011/01/video-debate-cutting-to-the-chase.html

======
schrototo
So now any browser on any system that doesn't have Flash installed is non-
standard?

